# HELP ! What is wrong with this little pigeon's eye ?!



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

I just saw this today on one of my squabs (very young pigeon) One of its eyes looks very strange and is watery and kind of pushed inside, I don't know what happened to this poor bird. Can someone help me out please ? The poor thing cant even fly yet D:


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Is this a different pigeon to the one you had posted about? 

A watery eye, in my experience (limited in this respect) has either meant 

(a) an infection such as Chlamydiosis (one-eyed cold) or Conjunctivitis, the only causes I have come across

(b) bird having been pecked in the eye

Personally, I can't tell from the pics.

Any other symptoms?


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

John_D said:


> Is this a different pigeon to the one you had posted about?
> 
> A watery eye, in my experience (limited in this respect) has either meant
> 
> ...


Yes this is a different bird not the one I posted about before. And no, no other symptoms it eats drinks acts and is perfectly okay nothing is wrong with it. But its eye is very watery and it keeps closing it and it looks like it was pressed in very slightly. Do you have any idea that I can do about this poor pigeon ? Any medicine or treatment to help it ? Please reply D:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds like a one eyed cold, I would treat it for that.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> sounds like a one eyed cold, I would treat it for that.


With what ? What should I give this young pigeon ? Please Tell :3


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You know, you really need to get a confirmed diagnosis. We can give a view on what it could be, or is likely to be, but we have no way of knowing for sure, especially with so little to go on.

Do you have a vet who treats your pigeons? They can test for Chlamydiosis, or Mycoplasma or whatever the problem may be.

If it IS Chlamydiosis, then you would need doxycycline (but don't ask me which trade name to ask for or where to get it, I have no idea what is available in Egypt). You would need to give it for about 6 weeks.

You might also try to get eye drops with Terramycin in them.

Be aware, though, that without a proper diagnosis you could be treating the bird for somethig it has not got, and not treating it for what it does have.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

John_D said:


> You know, you really need to get a confirmed diagnosis. We can give a view on what it could be, or is likely to be, but we have no way of knowing for sure, especially with so little to go on.
> 
> Do you have a vet who treats your pigeons? They can test for Chlamydiosis, or Mycoplasma or whatever the problem may be.
> 
> ...


I said before that the vets here in Egypt don't know much about pigeons, they are more of cats and dogs and those kinds of pets. I also mentioned that the people here don't care about pigeons much, they eat them. Since no one here cares much about pigeons a vet won't help D: this is why I made an account here to ask you guys who love pigeons just like me for help =/ I explained exactly how it behaves and how it looks =/ Please try, I don't want this poor bird to become infected in the eye or something like that, it can't even fly yet =( Ask me anything and I will give you all the information you need to clear it up, but vets wont help here........ please try =/


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If it is just the ONE EYE. it sure can be a one eye cold. Here in the US they have PUFFER which is a powder that you squirt in the eye. It is nitrafurezan. They also have cattle pink eye med you squirt in the eye Which works You can go to a vet supply and get something where you live for 1 eye colds and or pink eye med for this. If it was something else I would think both eyes would get watery. NOW you can look close some times a small feather can get in the eye and cause it to swell and water plus getting pecked in the eye does it also.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

re lee said:


> If it is just the ONE EYE. it sure can be a one eye cold. Here in the US they have PUFFER which is a powder that you squirt in the eye. It is nitrafurezan. They also have cattle pink eye med you squirt in the eye Which works You can go to a vet supply and get something where you live for 1 eye colds and or pink eye med for this. If it was something else I would think both eyes would get watery. NOW you can look close some times a small feather can get in the eye and cause it to swell and water plus getting pecked in the eye does it also.


Yes it is just this one eye and being pecked or a feather can also be the cause :3 so you say that "Nitrafurezan" is the substance that is used for something like this ? If so I will go to a pharmacy and see, reply pls


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

OK, well, I have suggested what you would need to treat the bird with, if you want to go with one-eyed cold. As I say, though, I would have no idea where you can get the meds. I guess you would have to try a pharmacy, otherwise it would be a case of ordering online. Doxycycline and Terramycin are both generic names, so a pharmacist should know what to provide and if they stock these antibiotics.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

JessyWolf said:


> Yes it is just this one eye and being pecked or a feather can also be the cause :3 so you say that "Nitrafurezan" is the substance that is used for something like this ? If so I will go to a pharmacy and see, reply pls


IF no luck Ask a vet for pink eye med That is used as a drop in the eye.. Also as John has said a round of antibiotices for 5 days would not hurt if you suspect anything else. Sometimes you can get a magnifying glass to find a small feather. Had that happen before. PLUS years ago had a modena hen. that had a bad tear duct it waters her whole life. But she was healthy and I used har as a breed for a few years. this was in the 1970s.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I have heard and read that one eye colds can be left to work their way through the system, I have not had any experience with them and hope I do not, If I do I will treat as I have too many birds to risk an outbreak, But my question the the experts is, Have you heard of or know of people letting it work through the system and whats your opinion on it.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I had a pigeon that had the same issue. I administered Dr Pigeon one drop eye time and it cleared it up in 2 days.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jessy Wolf i know people eat pigeons in Egypt, but i do not think anyone would eat a sick pigeon. Since people are breeding them to eat them, they have have knowledge of medicine and diseases. Why don't you try to make a network of people who raise pigeons? That way you can find where to take the medicine.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I have heard and read that one eye colds can be left to work their way through the system, I have not had any experience with them and hope I do not, If I do I will treat as I have too many birds to risk an outbreak, But my question the the experts is, Have you heard of or know of people letting it work through the system and whats your opinion on it.


Most often if it is a one eye cold. It is more isolated to the single bird. And some times what looks like an eye cold is an irritation to the eye. feather or even being pecked. So a good look helps to see if a small feather is causing the problem. ECT.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

reguardless of the cause I would treat it so it does not get too infected.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

I guess its better if i treat it or it will get worse..... But now, what is the medicine I need to give it ? is it Nitrafurezan or Doxycycline or Terramycin ? And also are those all drops for eyes or tablets or syrups ? Please be more specific =/ Thanks


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

JessyWolf said:


> I guess its better if i treat it or it will get worse..... But now, what is the medicine I need to give it ? is it Nitrafurezan or Doxycycline or Terramycin ? And also are those all drops for eyes or tablets or syrups ? Please be more specific =/ Thanks


Anyone know ?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Doxycycline is an antibiotic given by mouth. It may be tablets or liquid. Your pharmacy would know what form is available where you are. I use tablets, but I ordered them online from Jedds in the USA.

Terramycin is used in antibiotic eyedrops. Again, we can't tell you whether it is available where you are or not.

Whatever form you can get Doxycycline in, let us know. The dosage for birds will be different to that for human use, but it will depend on how much of the antibiotic is in a tablet or a drop of liquid. We would need to know that to advise you.

The other one, Nitrafurezan, I personally have not used so can't help you with any information on it.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

John_D said:


> Doxycycline is an antibiotic given by mouth. It may be tablets or liquid. Your pharmacy would know what form is available where you are. I use tablets, but I ordered them online from Jedds in the USA.
> 
> Terramycin is used in antibiotic eyedrops. Again, we can't tell you whether it is available where you are or not.
> 
> ...


Then witch one should I get for the little bird ? Witch one is the best one ? and by the way both eyes have gotten watery now ='( Please Reply


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jessy, JohnD already mentioned a few of them. We don't know which one is the best, because your pigeon was not diagnosed by a vet . So which ever you can get a hold on, just buy it and see if it works.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Dima said:


> Jessy, JohnD already mentioned a few of them. We don't know which one is the best, because your pigeon was not diagnosed by a vet . So which ever you can get a hold on, just buy it and see if it works.


Alright then .....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

If the bird is not taking food and looks ill,it may well be the beginning of ornithosis.Dont waste time using eye drops,its not good enough.
*Treatment :*
1.Doxycycline 30 mg once daily for 10 days.
2.Separate the bird,or else it will spread to all your birds.
3.Wash your hands with soap,it affects Humans too.
Regards,
Dr.Boney


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

boneyrajan.k said:


> If the bird is not taking food and looks ill,it may well be the beginning of ornithosis.Dont waste time using eye drops,its not good enough.
> *Treatment :*
> 1.Doxycycline 30 mg once daily for 10 days.
> 2.Separate the bird,or else it will spread to all your birds.
> ...


It does not look ill it eats well and drinks and acts normal and its poop is brownish which, I believe, Is a normal color for very young pigeons because both the young ones have the same color of poop. Its just the eye, both eyes now =/ are watery and the bird has to close it and blinks a lot. I will get Doxycycline soon. I will get the liquid its easier to give the bird. I think to be more clear once I get the medicine i will post the details here to make sure how much I need to give the bird and for how long and so. Thanks for reply though =) I will post the details soon.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

JessyWolf said:


> It does not look ill it eats well and drinks and acts normal and its poop is brownish which, I believe, Is a normal color for very young pigeons because both the young ones have the same color of poop. Its just the eye, both eyes now =/ are watery and the bird has to close it and blinks a lot. I will get Doxycycline soon. I will get the liquid its easier to give the bird. I think to be more clear once I get the medicine i will post the details here to make sure how much I need to give the bird and for how long and so. Thanks for reply though =) I will post the details soon.


I do not prefer the liquid ones. The reason is that you have to administer via syringe. The pills can be cut in pieces to obtain the mg you need and you just pop it in the mouth. With syringe there's always risks of aspirating the liquid.
Buy pills if you find with the low dosage per pill, easy to be cut in a few pieces.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Is in bird getting any discharge from its sinsus/wattle. And does the throat have any milky drainage.. If both eys are now invilved you need to pull it away from all other birds. And perhaps do a whole loft treatment. You can treat with water soluble. Or individual treatments. A 1 eye cold effects 1 eye. Not both.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Um guys. Someone who has experience with pigeons and so told me to do this:-
Get any eye drops for humans, like any type of eye drop and give the pigeon 2 drops in each eye and 2 drops in its mouth and after that one half of a lemon in its mouth and after 2 hours the second half of the lemon. I did this just now and he told me to do it once in the morning and once at night just tomorrow and it should stop the watery in the eye. What do you guys think of this ? Can someone please tell me if this is a good solution ? or should I just give it Doxycicline ? and by the way i don't think they sell the liquid here its only tablets, how do I give a pigeon tablets ? Please reply telling me if the treatment i mentioned above is good or not and how I give a pigeon tablets. Thanks.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

re lee said:


> Is in bird getting any discharge from its sinsus/wattle. And does the throat have any milky drainage.. If both eys are now invilved you need to pull it away from all other birds. And perhaps do a whole loft treatment. You can treat with water soluble. Or individual treatments. A 1 eye cold effects 1 eye. Not both.


I do not understand what you mean. Please explain


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

JessyWolf said:


> Um guys. Someone who has experience with pigeons and so told me to do this:-
> Get any eye drops for humans, like any type of eye drop and give the pigeon 2 drops in each eye and 2 drops in its mouth and after that one half of a lemon in its mouth and after 2 hours the second half of the lemon. I did this just now and he told me to do it once in the morning and once at night just tomorrow and it should stop the watery in the eye. What do you guys think of this ? Can someone please tell me if this is a good solution ? or should I just give it Doxycicline ? and by the way i don't think they sell the liquid here its only tablets, how do I give a pigeon tablets ? Please reply telling me if the treatment i mentioned above is good or not and how I give a pigeon tablets. Thanks.


You say you have just done that, so no point in asking us really - you will see if it works.

Personally, I think it sounds crazy, unless this person can explain why it is supposed to work. To me, eyedrops are for the eyes only - what kind of antibiotic is in the drops? What does the label say is in them?

The dose for Doxycycline varies according to the weight of the bird. 

'Doxybird' contains doxycycline 7.5 mg per tablet, and their recommended dose is up to 1 tablet per day for birds under 500 grams weight, and up to 2 tablets for heavier birds. The usual recommendation, though, is between 10 - 50 mg per day according to weight. So, if I had a fairly light bird (say 200 -300 grams) I would probably give 10 - 15 milligrams. If I had a good sized racing pigeon (maybe 600 grams), I would more likely give 30 milligrams.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

John_D said:


> You say you have just done that, so no point in asking us really - you will see if it works.
> 
> Personally, I think it sounds crazy, unless this person can explain why it is supposed to work. To me, eyedrops are for the eyes only - what kind of antibiotic is in the drops? What does the label say is in them?
> 
> ...


The problem the pigeon has is just its eye. The eye drops I gave it are called Prisoline and it contains Naphazoline HCI 50 mg and Chloropheniramine Maleate 50 mg. I just want to know if this is safe for a young bird. Reply pls =/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JessyWolf said:


> The problem the pigeon has is just its eye. The eye drops I gave it are called Prisoline and it contains Naphazoline HCI 50 mg and Chloropheniramine Maleate 50 mg. I just want to know if this is safe for a young bird. Reply pls =/


where did you get it and has it helped? is it for a one eyed cold for pigeons?do you know anyone else with pigeons where you live and if and how they find supplies for medications for their birds.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> where did you get it and has it helped? is it for a one eyed cold for pigeons?do you know anyone else with pigeons where you live and if and how they find supplies for medications for their birds.


Someone who raises pigeons for quite a wile told me to do this. I got it from a pharmacy and I don't know if it will help I just gave it to the bird today and Its for humans, i don't know if it is for one eyed colds. If you read a previous post i posted what the person told me to do. I just hope he was right and that it is not harmful for a young bird =/ I really don't want to lose another pigeon. The one with canker in a previous threat died yesterday v.v Or should I just get Doxyciciline tablets ? I don't know :/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Get the doxy, use the eye drops if it has been used with success before.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> Get the doxy, use the eye drops if it has been used with success before.


Ok I will get the doxy tablets then. Since I have never used the eye drops on pigeons before. And by the way do you think it is better if I separate it from the other pigeons ? Even though its still a young bird and the male pigeon feeds it sometimes and sometimes it eats by its own. It is still a very young pigeon. Reply pls =/


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

JessyWolf said:


> The problem the pigeon has is just its eye. The eye drops I gave it are called Prisoline and it contains Naphazoline HCI 50 mg and Chloropheniramine Maleate 50 mg. I just want to know if this is safe for a young bird. Reply pls =/


Well, it ia a decongestant and anti-alergic for humans.It does say the dose for an adult is 1 - 2 drops, but for children it should be given on the advice of a doctor. 

I have never heard of it being used for birds, so cannot comment on its safety.

That may appear to be the problem, but it is quite likely just to be a symptom of a deeper problem, unless the watering is only due to something irritating the eye, or having been pecked.

I think RE Lee asked, basically, if the bird has a runny nose or if it has any stuff in its mouth that it is bringing up from its throat. So, do check that, it could be important sign.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

they make a pink eye Med for people and cattle ECT that would work just FINE. But now both eyes are watery. You have something going on. Check the bird ISOLATE from all other birds until you get it treated and recovered.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

re lee said:


> they make a pink eye Med for people and cattle ECT that would work just FINE. But now both eyes are watery. *You have something going on.* Check the bird ISOLATE from all other birds until you get it treated and recovered.


I believe that too. there's something beyond the eye problem: internal.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

John_D said:


> Well, it ia a decongestant and anti-alergic for humans.It does say the dose for an adult is 1 - 2 drops, but for children it should be given on the advice of a doctor.
> 
> I have never heard of it being used for birds, so cannot comment on its safety.
> 
> ...


No the bird is perfectly fine it eats and drinks normal and acts normal its just both eyes are watery and irritating the bird. To be honest i don't know what caused this it just suddenly when i was feeding the birds I saw the eyes of the pigeon. I just need to do this eye drop treatment one more time if it does not get me anywhere I will just have to get the doxy tablets and then post the details here. I just hope it wont have any side effects on the young bird. =/


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Can someone tell me if it is better for me to separate it from the other birds ? and if i should leave food always by it and not apply the system I have ? Refer to what I wrote in the previous post and reply to me please. I don't want this to infect the others, that is if it CAN affect other birds. Thanks*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I believe I would separate the bird, just because we do not know if it is just the eyes or if it has an infection which may be causing it and could be spread to others.

Only other thing different to what's already been discussed, that I can think of, would be Conjunctivitis. I don't know if Doxycycline would work for that - maybe someone else does. The only bird I had with Conjunctivitis recovered completely with Baytril. But, mine also had a swelling on the face behind both eyes.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jessy, do you really want to help this bird or not ?
You have been given advice by members who obviously HAVE experiance and want to help, but you do not seem to read all of the information given and also question some of it in such a way that is frustrating as nothing helpful is actually being done. 
At the same time someone else has given you info which you say have tried then asked if it is OK ?? Why do something if you are unsure then ask if it is ok ?



re lee said:


> they make a pink eye Med for people and cattle ECT that would work just FINE. But now both eyes are watery. You have something going on. Check the bird ISOLATE from all other birds until you get it treated and recovered.





JessyWolf said:


> Can someone tell me if it is better for me to separate it from the other birds ? and if i should leave food always by it and not apply the system I have ? Refer to what I wrote in the previous post and reply to me please. I don't want this to infect the others, that is if it CAN affect other birds. Thanks*






JessyWolf said:


> Um guys. Someone who has experience with pigeons and so told me to do this:-
> Get any eye drops for humans, *like any type of eye drop *and give the pigeon 2 drops in each eye *and 2 drops in its mouth *and after that one half of a lemon in its mouth and after 2 hours the second half of the lemon. I did this just now and he told me to do it once in the morning and once at night just tomorrow and it should stop the watery in the eye. What do you guys think of this ? Can someone please tell me if this is a good solution ? or should I just give it Doxycicline ? and by the way i don't think they sell the liquid here its only tablets, how do I give a pigeon tablets ? Please reply telling me if the treatment i mentioned above is good or not and how I give a pigeon tablets. Thanks.


Eye drops are called eye drops for a reason, to be used as drops to be put in the eyes - not administered orally or internally.
90% of eyedrops have warnings on them - NOT TO BE TAKEN INTERNALLY, meaning exactly that.
The reason being that if ingested they can cause serious organ damage and poisoning.


As regards The Doxy & tablets, it is far easier to give a bird meds in tablet form than it is in liquid.
Get the tablets, post details of the strength etc on here and someone will give you details of how much to give & how.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have to agree with everything that Quazar has said. Just read this post through and it sounds ridiculous. Many have given advice which you have not taken. Someone you know tells you to do something that sounds crazy, and you do it, then you come here and ask if it was safe to do. Doesn't make any sense. If you want help, then try the suggestions given to you already. Get the Doxy in tablet form, isolate the bird, as all this could be caused by something going on internally, which could be catchy to your other birds. Watch him to be sure he is eating enough, and if not then you can supplement him by hand feeding.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Um Guys, Are you sure I can give doxycycine to a 1 month old pigeon (picture attached) ? Its an antibiotic..... Someone tell me please and Ok Ok . I will stop what I am doing. But now I need to know witch medicament do I give it. The one for Conjunctivitis which is Baytril or the Doxy ? I have already said that it eats and acts normal and drinks normal and what I see in the bird, but witch medicine ? Both ? And oh no ! I see it can affect other birds, it affected the other young bird ! I am going to have to separate them both from their parents, I just hope the parents wont mind it, and will just keep food in front of them all the time to help overcome the sickness. But both birds act and eat and drink normally. Someone answer my question please. Thanks again =/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you post updated pictures of both birds and the area of concern..is the one eye of both affected? when we get the pictures john D or Quazar can guide you on which to use and hope that it helps. have you given anything or used anything as of now.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> can you post updated pictures of both birds and the area of concern..is the one eye of both affected? when we get the pictures john D or Quazar can guide you on which to use and hope that it helps. have you given anything or used anything as of now.


Both eyes of both birds are watery. and the birds need to blink a lot and close their eyes for a few secs and open them up again. They eat and drink and act normal. If you look at the start of this thread you can see the area of concern. its the eyes. Both have the same thing and they both look alike. Same age and all. Just like the picture I posted in the previous post that is one of them and they both look like each other. I give them eye drops for humans and give them half a lemon and then 2 hours later the other half each. The lemon is like an Antiseptic in case any bacteria or so are in the stomach. I am planning to get the Doxy (I don't know if I can give a 1 month old bird an antibiotic) or the Beytril soon but I don't know which one to get. Of course I cant give the birds both. I asked some questions in the previous post and I hope someone answers them for me. =/ Thanks :3


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, if the birds are eating and drinking normally, their poops are normal and their behavior is normal, then I cannot think of anything - nor find any reference to anything - where the ONLY symptom is watery eyes, unless they are sitting in a cold draft.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

John_D said:


> Well, if the birds are eating and drinking normally, their poops are normal and their behavior is normal, then I cannot think of anything - nor find any reference to anything - where the ONLY symptom is watery eyes, unless they are sitting in a cold draft.


But What about the closing and opening of eyes and blinking a lot and closing eyes for a few secs and opening them up again and it infected the other young one that was with the other one. I have a feeling that there is something wrong with them. Thats why I want to know which medicine to buy. Doxy or Beytril like I stated in the previous posts. =/ you 100% sure there is nothing wrong with them ? I think there is because how come it infected the other young one ? =(


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

JessyWolf - I didn't say there is nothing wrong, I said I don't know what is wrong. I have not come across any ill pigeon where the ONLY sign was the eyes watering. Any time I've seen that, then there have been other signs - like runny nose, noisy breathing, breathing with the beak open, swelling round the eyes or bad-looking poops. If you say there is nothing wrong apart from watery eyes, then I have no idea what the problem is or what you should treat it with. Maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JessyWolf said:


> But What about the closing and opening of eyes and blinking a lot and closing eyes for a few secs and opening them up again and it infected the other young one that was with the other one. I have a feeling that there is something wrong with them. Thats why I want to know which medicine to buy. Doxy or Beytril like I stated in the previous posts. =/ you 100% sure there is nothing wrong with them ? I think there is because how come it infected the other young one ? =(


perhaps this will help if you read it. the link to the company to buy products/meds will be after the quote. 
"Management

It can be seen that the appropriate management regime for Chlamydia , including use of medications, varies from loft to loft depending on each loft's earlier problems and particular loft-based factors. An example is what I do with my own birds. My own loft is based on an established Australian long-distance strain. Chlamydia is not a big problem. I do not medicate my stock birds before pairing because I do not have chlamydial problems during breeding. If I did, however, I would treat for 7 - 21 days before mating as the need dictated. I get three to four youngsters per year with eye colds and these are individually treated with Baytril (3 drops twice daily). To date, these have responded promptly. My race loft is very enclosed, which gives me good control over the loft environment and enables me keep it as close to ideal as possible. Draughts, temperature extremes and high humidity can be avoided. I would like to think that I care for my birds well. Under my system of management during racing and with my loft environment, the resident chlamydial strains do not flare up during the race season and so I do not treat preventively before racing. I do, however, have intermittent flare-ups of wet canker and the birds are regularly checked and treated through racing for this. I feel that with inadequate control of this, because of the trichomonads parasitic, i.e. weakening, effect, it is likely that the Chlamydia would also become a problem. I check my birds droppings once or twice weekly and the birds are monitored closely for signs of respiratory infection. If a respiratory infection became established, the birds would be given a 3 - 5-day antibiotic course. My returning race birds are not treated for respiratory infection because, to date, this has not been a problem. However, if it was a problem, I would treat them."


http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

I got a cream for eyes. Against bacteria in eyes that may cause watery eyes. Baytril unfortunately is not available in my country. It is not sold here. The details for the cream that is put directly into the eyes has the following in it. Each gm contains:
Dexamethasone 1 mg 
Neomycin (as sulfate) 3.5 mg 
Polymyxin-B Sulfate 6000 l.U.
Preservative in suspension: Benzalkonium chloride 0.04 mg
I did not get the Doxy because it is an antibiotic and is too strong for a 1 month old pigeon and could harm it. If someone knows how many times I need to give it to the birds, please tell. If no one knows I will just give it to the bird one time at night and one time in the morning. Reply please =/
PS: On the medicine is written: The Anti-inflammatory & Broad spectrum Bactericidal Combination. (5 g Sterile Eye ointment) and the name of the medicine is Dexatrol.
*Waits for a reply hopefully*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are going to have birds you need supplies. here is a source.. look through the site esp the medications and order what you need.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> If you are going to have birds you need supplies. here is a source.. look through the site esp the medications and order what you need.
> 
> http://www.globalpigeon.com/


This will not work. I do not have a credit card or visa and my parents ether and I am sure those medicines are not available in this country. So I can not order anything. That is why I ask on here and hope to find solutions. =/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JessyWolf said:


> This will not work. I do not have a credit card or visa and my parents ether and I am sure those medicines are not available in this country. So I can not order anything. That is why I ask on here and hope to find solutions. =/


they would probably take mail order with a check of some sort.. you have to contact them and ask. I don't know what you have there so I cant tell you what to get as in human medicine for them. If you google pigeons supply or avian supply and your city or town, maybe something will come up. you will have to do some detective work on your own, and see what other flyers do in your area.If you have birds you need to have supplies for them.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> they would probably take mail order with a check of some sort.. you have to contact them and ask. I don't know what you have there so I cant tell you what to get as in human medicine for them. If you google pigeons supply or avian supply and your city or town, maybe something will come up. you will have to do some detective work on your own, and see what other flyers do in your area.If you have birds you need to have supplies for them.


No, no places in Egypt specified for pigeons sadly. And the medicines are not available in this country. There are pet stores but they do not have the supplies for pigeons the medicines and that stuff. So the only thing I can hope for and depend on is human medicine from a pharmacy and what you guys tell me to do. Otherwise I do not have any other choices v.v
Sometimes I truly hate this country.......


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what city are you in?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Do you have cattle there. I would think so. Go to any vet Ask for something that works on PINK EYE. as a drop. It will work. OR go to an eye doctor They have anibotic eye drops by prescription. BUT those kind are more costly.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> what city are you in?


Cairo.... The capital of Egypt. Maadi is the area I live in that is in Cairo.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys these 2 pictures attached are pictures of the 1 month old pigeons's poops. The 2 watery eyed ones, the ones I have been talking about. To be honest I have noticed that one of them does not eat much. It eats, but very very little. Its poop is the one on the right. The one on the left is the one that eats normally. To be honest I regretted had feeding the sick pigeon I had that died because it just wont swallow anything so I had to drop some water (with a dropper, drop by drop) in its mouth to help it swallow, turned out, I guess, I gave it too much water so it was hard for it to breath. But it still died. I don't know how to make a pigeon swallow what I put in its mouth this is why I truly don't want to risk had feeding this little one in fear of what happened with the one that died. Please someone reply and I hope those pictures and this update will help you further. =/ 
*Waits for Replies*
PS: Sorry if not clear it was taken with a phone at night and flashlight. If it is really not clear I will try and post another picture of the poops when the sun is out. Just tell me if it is not clear.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. ACV is good I think. I do not remember the amount in the water. Disinfect drinker and loft as much as you can. Seperate the sick from the flock if possible. Give smaller water bottles but more of them instead of one big one. I have seen birds get watery eyes from fighting. Do not feed from the floor. Use a pan, then wash or discard afterwards. I had birds from Bagdad that once got eye, then nose trouble, then could not eat and died. I was young then. Regular, dark tea has been used to wash eyes on children in the past. Maybe soak some or sprout some millet or small seed for your birds to eat and/ or use bird vitamins on them untill you find right medicine. Give your birds accesss to full sunshine . Wash your hands afterwards.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JessyWolf said:


> Cairo.... The capital of Egypt. Maadi is the area I live in that is in Cairo.


Try this business..there are some medications for fish that can work for birds as well get advice from the vet there.

54 Nady El Maadi Street 
Phone: 2-380-7600, 010-687-5254
email: [email protected]
Hours: 7 days 3pm-10:30pm, but call first
Services: mainly sells fish/fish products, but is owned by a vet, and next to his practice (Degla Vet Clinic), offers boarding
Payment Method: cash
Please contact the vet!


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

OK But what about the poop pictures ? Are they normal ? And also about the concern of me had feeding and the bird that does not eat much. Please read my previous post. Can someone answer me about the information given in the previous post ? Please do. Thanks.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone know ?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Tuff call with the pictures being out of focus but from what I call see both look "normal".

You need to follow the good advise given and not correct the ones trying to help. Your corrections and qualifications would be acceptable if you knew the problem. Buy since you don't know ... follow the advise given.

I can't believe this thread is still active. Best of luck with your bird(s).


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

rpalmer said:


> Tuff call with the pictures being out of focus but from what I call see both look "normal".
> 
> You need to follow the good advise given and not correct the ones trying to help. Your corrections and qualifications would be acceptable if you knew the problem. Buy since you don't know ... follow the advise given.
> 
> I can't believe this thread is still active. Best of luck with your bird(s).


I have not corrected anyone, How you mean not correct ones trying to help you ? I am just posting updates, and i wanted to know if those poops were normal because I don't know, because if they are then the birds are healthy and don't need treatment. So I wanna make sure they are normal.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

JessyWolf said:


> I have not corrected anyone, How you mean not correct ones trying to help you ? I am just posting updates, and i wanted to know if those poops were normal because I don't know, because if they are then the birds are healthy and don't need treatment. So I wanna make sure they are normal.


No Sir. Proper looking droppings do not mean the bird is healthy.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

rpalmer said:


> No Sir. Proper looking droppings do not mean the bird is healthy.


I am not a Sir lol, I am a girl. And then how am I supposed to be 100% sure that they are healthy ?! How do I know ?!


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry about the Sir... 

You will have to go by their general appearance and their behavior. Once you have had them for awhile you will know them and be much better at spotting a bird that is "off". It is a hard thing to see when you are new but all part of the learning process.

I honestly wish you and your birds the best, but that is all I know.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

rpalmer said:


> Sorry about the Sir...
> 
> You will have to go by their general appearance and their behavior. Once you have had them for awhile you will know them and be much better at spotting a bird that is "off". It is a hard thing to see when you are new but all part of the learning process.
> 
> I honestly wish you and your birds the best, but that is all I know.


Aww this is not going to be easy :\ Actually my feeling has told me that the 2 baby pigeons this thread is about need to be given Metronidazole. I don't know why my feeling told me this but I trusted it and started giving it to them yesterday. They seem to act normal but i don't know why I have a feeling there is something wrong with them not only watery eyes. I just really hope my feeling is telling me the truth =\ cuz If i give them a medicine they don't need it might have bad consequences later on =( 
*Hopes that my feeling is telling me the truth*


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Metronidazole is for Canker and your pigeons my have something else. It will not hurt if given the right dosage. 
People that grow up chickens on the farm may know vets in Cairo.
I think someone already sent you the info for a vet. Did you contact him?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ask if that vet can do an analysis of dropping samples. This isn't really going anywhere at present.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

As long as this thread has ran the birds could have been treated and well by now.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

I already posted poop samples and someone told me that they are normal poops (Scroll down the page and you will see 2 pictures of the poops of both birds and who is who in the post) Please check it. And no I did not go to the vet yet. I had exams lately and did not have the time. And yes I give them the right dosage, I know its for canker :\ , And re lee you are no help in keeping telling me that the birds would have been well by now as this thread ran. And I am new to pigeon raising...... Check the poop pictures and tell me if they are normal, Just to be sure, if more people tell me they are normal then I will be more sure =) Thanks again ^.^


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is so long and i got lost of why are the pigeons sick.
Is the one with bad eye acting ok? Or you have other pigeons that are acting sick?
If they are not acting sick then just enjoy them. Do not medicate unless the are ACTING SICK.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok the droppings do not look bad. But If you are still having problems SOMETHING is going on. Have you looked down the birds throat. Do you see canker do you see A slimmy amount of white. Is the throat clear. This thread has run since Feb 20th today is mar, 2nd. Treatments are often no more then FIVE days. Now Are the birds seperated from all the other birds. Are the eyes getting worse or better.. Can you get Eye meds. You do not HAVE to use a vet. I never have. But I had a good idea how to treat my birds. comes from Years of keeping pigeons. But several do use a vet. Nothing wrong with that. Do you KNOW anybody else who keeps pigeons near you that can help. They are not THAT sick if it has been this long How is there weight How are they eating. What are you feeding your birds. Has any more got watery eyes. Teramysin soluble Could help. Or other antibotics for SICKNESS. Do you have a poultry place around that sell meds for chickens. The list can on. You have been given some sound advice from several who have posted. If it is just eye related. You could even call a EYE doctor and get eye meds If they would give a prescription. Even a drug store may be able to help you. A VET really could.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Dima said:


> This thread is so long and i got lost of why are the pigeons sick.
> Is the one with bad eye acting ok? Or you have other pigeons that are acting sick?
> If they are not acting sick then just enjoy them. Do not medicate unless the are ACTING SICK.


lol I can imagine you got lost  Both 1 month old pigeons have watery eyes and they keep blinking a lot and closing their eyes for a few secs and open them up again they don't stand in a corner puffed up like the one that died did. But they still puff themselves up sometimes mostly at night when the sun goes down. Since when they puff themselves up like that they look exactly like the one that had canker, I got worried and started giving them the metronidazole just in case. I also put an eye cream into their eyes. Like a disinfectant for eyes in case there are bacteria or so that are causing them to blink and close their eyes and watery eyes. They seem to act normal. But its that feeling and what I see........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by JessyWolf 
Cairo.... The capital of Egypt. Maadi is the area I live in that is in Cairo.
Try this business..there are some medications for fish that can work for birds as well get advice from the vet there.

54 Nady El Maadi Street 
Phone: 2-380-7600, 010-687-5254
email: [email protected]
Hours: 7 days 3pm-10:30pm, but call first
Services: mainly sells fish/fish products, but is owned by a vet, and next to his practice (Degla Vet Clinic), offers boarding
Payment Method: cash
Please contact the vet!


----------

